# looking for drun/cobia rod and reel



## videofish (May 14, 2007)

what rod and reel are best for these fish? I have fished OBX for the past few years but usually for flatties or spanish with lighter equipment. I only get there for 2 or so weeks a year. uually when the cobes are there but have never fished them. I would like to give them a shot this june. Looking for advice or equipment for sale. Thanks
videofish is online now Report Post Reply With Quote


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

OM(Ocean Master) Tica,Tsunami,etc will get ya started and not break the bank as far as rods. Reels, for conventional well hands down my favorite is the Slosh 30 by daiwa.Anything that holds at least 300yrds of 20 will work for cobes. If you want spinning than look at Daiwa again. Great drags.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*second that*

Bass Pro Ocean Master and a Daiwa 30 slsh or sha is a great combo


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*A*

really strong surf rod (lots of backbone) at least 10 to 12ft even bigger, if you can handle it well. A large reel!!! most guys that you see fishing for these fish go Conventional. (I perfer spinning reel, but that just me ) and you better have alot of line, cause a "Cobia" will test you. (I got beat up one time, by trying to bring one in, that was still green ) lesson learned I would go with "Braid line" and a topshot of Mono....Why??? well because the 30lb test braid is the mono equiv dia of 8lb test mono. You will be able to load your reel up with over 400 to 500 yds of line and don't have to worry about being spool, If you happen to hook up to a monster "Cobia" ....plus you will be able to cast further with the thin "Braid" line and now you also have a " Shark pole" after the cobia are gone....:fishing:


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Vf*

I am not trying to start a fight but I don't wan't you to have a negative experience. If you fish a regular beach braid is fine. If you fish the point at hattie, don't fish braid. Backing it with braid might be ok but I wouldn't. Ethics at the point is a good thing. I wish there was a nice way to make this suggestion without making people mad. 

OK y'all start bashing me for the suggestion.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thats*

the reason i fish at nite, But in saying that i have fish place's (Sanibel island) where guys were waist deep in water and almost shoulder to shoulder. And most of us were using braid, and it didnt cause any Issue. And most of us were freelining baitfish. Everyone just gave way to anyone that hookup, and no one care if you were using braid. I have also fish below dams in heavy current, and no one had a fit over braid line... I guess i havent fish a area where a group of people control, what you were going to useopcorn: Are you telling me that not one person uses braid line?? i mean really this isnt the wild west.....So if i was to go there and fish with braid line...what would happen??


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Braid backing*

I found that if I use braid backing on a conventional it will get loose on the spool, even with a mono layer on the spool first. I think it is a result of casting. As soon as a fish gets you down into the braid it will dig into itself and break. The 30 lb is even worse than the 50. I have been there done that and it works a lot better on the internet than on the beach. A 7500 abu or a 30 daiwa full of 17 to 20 lb mono will land any cobia from the surf or pier. With that said I'll be fishing a 700 calcutta with 300 of 20 on it for the big bad brown bombers. There is nooooo waaaay I am getting spooled by one. A big ray or shark but no cobia will take the 175 to 200 yards left on my spool after I hook him. I have never come close to getting spooled by a cobia or drum with a 7500 even.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Cape Point Hatteras*

Is very crowded. Most of the time it is fishing shoulder to shoulder (literally.) When you cast, people drop there rods then lift back up once your bait hits the water. I've been there when your shoulder is touching a strangers. It is cool though because you make a lot of friends. If you get hooked up with a fish and the guy next to you fishes braid, you will probably loose the fish. In fact, one time I was fishing mono at night and I stopped because I was not using a high-vis mono and no one could see my line (didn't want to make the locals mad.) Line crossed up is the norm at cape point. A guy that is a little rusty will cast over you. Heck, a good caster can even make a mistake and cross you up at that place. Also, everyone uses 8 ounces. Your bait is going to wash even with 8 or more, but every one walks and stays in front of there bait. It is called the conga line. No spike fishing at the point. If a guy decides he is going to use 6 ounces it will wash faster then those using 8 and drag everyones line into a tangle. Fish braid with six and bait, and you will cut a lot of lines as it washes. Lots of fish get lost cause of the one or two guys that insist on fishing braid. Lost of braid gets cut cause a guy with a drum on in his right hand and a knife in another has lost too many fish (cause of others braid) and figures he should be allowed to land at least one. The over under thing works if all can see your line. I have wanted to use braid myself to see how it fishes but I am not a huge guy and can't fight off a crowd of locals by myself. When in rome....So I do what they do. I hear you get good distance with braid, but at the point Someones line is going to get cut. Either the mono will get cut by braid, or the braid will get cut by the knife of a guy fishing mono. I guess if I had a bunch of reels with mono and a bunch with braid I'd be set for every occasion maybe I should get another 25 mag.........


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

No one is going to get shot or go missing because they use braid at the Point,,, usally everyone tries to use the same weights and so forth so things go smoothly.

If you feel the need to go over this issue again please just go back and read all of the old post on this issue then yell at the moon because there is no need to start the same old fight over braid at the Point.

Now back to the question at hand,,, if you want to use a Conv. reel a Slosh 30 or SHA or SHV is one of the best and all but bullet proof,, match it up with an Ocean Master heavy and you can land just about anything swiming. If you want to use spinning the same rod and one of the better grade spinning reels will work just fine.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

thats pretty good advice right there.....I have a slosh20 that ive had for 6 or 7 years and never been spooled....not even close.....just bought an SHV40 and I'll probably get an OM to put it on.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Braid*

will cut into itself if you "Arent" Packing it tight!! that goes for any reel. Braid and circle hooks are like anything else if you don't use them right, then they arent going to work. As far as the point goes...I understand what you guys are trying to saying..(enough on that) and i was thinking about the remark, about a Cobia not spooning you with 200yd of line you guys mush have weak or little cobia up there....And with that said i just had to go out and buy the Magazine that was talking about it..opcorn: Go get the "Saltwater sportman" the May issue...it has a great write up on "Baits" and Catching "Huge" Cobia from the shore...I didnt care about it cause they only use "Conven" reel but after reading some of the replys...(I had to go get it) they are talking about fishing the "Point" in Buxton, NC...and a local surf-fishing guide(Rob Alderman) and again the Average fish goes 50inches He recommends a High speed, high capacity, holding up to 400yds of 17lb line (so this isnt internet fishing ) and from the pictures i am looking at, it does seem like everyone is using 'Mono' ...one reel looks like it had Braid backing...oh it also show how to fish for them from the pier....Is this the "Point" you guys keep talking about??? I hate buying "Maginzes" but this one seem to had some pretty good write up......Heck one of you guys might be in those pictures :fishing:


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Entry level rod OM heavy or OMCP as has been mentioned before. As far as a reel, I'm gonna cast my vote for the 535GS. Mine casts well w/ a couple of fixed mags & Dan @ RDT got 470yds of 17 (slightly over filled) on it last time I had him fill it for me.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> Cobia not spooning you QUOTE]
> 
> hope i never get Spooned by a cobe, thatd be wierd
> 
> ...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

JP, what size Cobias do ya'll run down that way??


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Any 30 size daiwa will mostly get the job done. But if you have the extra cash, I would go with the saltiga surf 30. It's one of the best reel I've ever owned. I holds nearly as much line as the TLD15, cast great, excellent smooth drag, holds plenty of line. I would say, this reel will be the all around best reel out there right now. If you ask me, if it worths $400, then I'd say no. But at $300, every penny.  As for rod, BA HDX. Unless you plan on yakking your baits out, then tld25 and OM heavy.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Before my words*

get pick apart, i was just giving advise on a rod and reel that he would be able to use for, other then bringing in slot size Reds....(And i don't get spool, because i break my line before it happen) but seeing that we are talking about the point, i guess everything i read was wrong Because the writeup was done about the "Large" Cobias caught at the point, and "Rob Alderman" was ask for his "Keys" to success....and his words were "A sturdy surf rod, 12 ft or longer, to help fire bait that far. And a coventional reel (high speed) High capacity, holding up to 400yds of 17lb test line- enough to let the fish run itself ragged. He even went to say...that on a 92pounder that they were fighting, they saw the spool twice....Now seeing that you guys know this person. Why question what i am saying, since it is coming right from him....Like i said i even when and got the Mazinge, just to make sure of what was being said, about the point.....And i was just giving abvise to a person, to get a reel and rod that he would be able to use for other stuff.....No i don't have a problem bringing in a large fish off the beach, as i tend to fight most around "Bridge" and Piers....But i have run myself up and down a beach at times.....And our "Cobia" do get large at times off the beach and inlets. I just rather have a setup that i can use....let say for Sharks if i wanted too... Maybe "Rob" can jump in and explain....what i read a little better for some of you guys i have caught 30 to 50lb cobia off the jettys....and god help me if i ever hook up to something pushing close to 100lbs....But seeing that i have gone to "Braid" and have over 500yds on my reels....I don't worry so much, and reading "Rob" words just made me feel better.......I tend to listen to people that do this alot more then i do


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Jp,

don't let some of these [email protected] get to ya 

I am Rob Alderman..

All these guys are great and offer good advise,cause each angler has tools,gear,set ups,etc that work best for them..

I am quoted telling SWS as really "what works for me"..

My mentors ( some of the best there is) taught me to use a fair size reel,with ample line and I am jus passing that knowledge on..

Some have other ideas about some of the Mags and smaller daiwas and that is there preference..

BUT...saying it will do the job for most fish..would scare me..

I think Big at all times..

Ya never know..If that state record is swimming close by


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I*

won't let them get to me anymore, or they will keep putting me in time out I have to say that was a pretty good writeup they did, and knowing that, one of our own (Board brother) was the one giving the advise, give me hope for the forum  (JK) i also belive in big reel, lots of line....and HUGE livebait cause on the beach you never know what will swim you way. Glad to know, i am not the only crazy person that thinks big is good....thanks again for jumping in....good luck this year:beer: :beer:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Cobia*

i am just refeshing the page for new guys :beer:


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey Jetty, are you the official archive retrevial officer here now?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thats*

sounds like a really good title for me:beer: And since i am stuck here (for awhile) at home. I been looking and trying to find good threads on certain things...i hate to say it, but for most part, we ride each other alot oh there is good info, but you have to look into alot, and take the good with the bad....And since someone ask me about "Cobia" i thought i would look.....Since this is the only thing iam allow to do my ladys are playing a tournament this weekend (softball) and i cant go...The water is warming up, and we have the condo at Cocoa beach and i cant go.....But the good thing is i cant fly to Michigan next week with my GF to be with her family:beer: :beer: so being bedridden has it good side   i am glad she doesnt read this....:fishing:


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Drum Rod*

Video....sent you PM....


----------



## Choppergirl (Jun 11, 2007)

The Cobia are best at the OBX when the wind's blowing SE/SSE...It seems to blow them right in. I use a homemade 15ft heaver pole with Daiwa spinner loaded with 300yds of 20# Ande. If you are gonna be fishing a pier, be sure to look for Manta Rays and cast at them. The Cobe's love to coast underneath them because it's shady...
Chop

And by the way...I do NOT use braided line!


----------

